# Positive thoughts for Lilly!!!



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi

I have just received a phone call from Lilly as she has just got home from the hospital, here's her news.......

Hi guys,

I have had a scan this morning and it has revealed 2 cysts on my ovary and a suspect "bulge" in my remaining tube! 

The doctor seems to think that this "bulge" is possibly an ectopic pregnancy but has taken lots of blood to try to determine what it is. So far they have said that they don't really want to operate but obviously IF it is an ectopic I have to go straight in on wednesday for it to be removed. 

At the moment I am extremely upset and confused as to what is happening but wanted to tell you all that I will taking some time out while my pains and the bulge and cysts are investigated. 

Lots of love to you all

Lilly 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx






I just wanted to say to you Lilly that my thoughts and prayers are with you right now and am hoping you feel and get much better very very soon hun   

Would everyone please say a prayer for Lilly tonight and I will pass on your wishes next time we speak!

Thanx guys!!

Love & wishes

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Lilly

Will be thinking of you, sorry to hear this sad news

With love
Amanda xx

Thanks Shezza x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

lilly you are in my thoughts hun, i'll say a prayer for you tonight

luv pam xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Lilly we are thinking of you sweetheart - you are in our prayers

Mel, Tony and Jessica
x        x          x  x


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Lilly & Justin
Thinking of you both at this time. We hope the doctors can find out what this is and treat you soon. Keeping fingers crossed and prayers said for you both.
Love always,
Chick & Andy


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Thanks Shezza for letting us know.

Dear Lilly

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I'm sure that all of us here at FF are holding your hands along the way and there with gentle hugs for you.

love

Camilla


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Thinking of you Lilly

love

Clare


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Thinking of you Lilly 


Love Mini and mini mini xx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Dear Lilly,
am thinking of you, and sending you lots of love and hugs,xx
love mmmbop,xx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Lilly xxx 

Love and hugs lilly, I will be thinking off you xxxxxxxxx
Tinks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

God I am just so upset reading Shezza's message about Lily, some people really have more than there fair share and Lily is definetely one of them.

Thanks for letting us know Shezza, I will definetely be saying a prayer for her, she is so kind and always thinking of everyone else.

If you speak to her again please give her our love 

Maureen


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Ditto Croc!

Lilly, sending you lots of love and hugs, Take care hun xxxx

Love Abbi xxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi lilly
        im so sorry thinking of you in my thoughts take care 
                          love nikki


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Shezza, thanks for letting us all know what is going on with Lilly.

Thinking of you Lilly and sending lots of hugs  What a horrid thing for you to be going through.

Leni x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Lilly,

Thimking of you and sending you lots of love to help you through.

Of course I will keep you in my prayers tonight.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Lilly

Sending you lots of hugs and kisses,

Take Care,
love Looby xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Lilly and Justin

So gutted to hear you arent well hun. Will say my prayers for you tonight 

All my Love
suzie xxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dear Lilly 

So sorry to read this news.  Sending you loads of love and hugs  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Lilly

sending you Huge hugs and lots of positive thoughts

Please try to get lots of rest and take things very easy

Sending    

Thanks Shezza for keeping us updated

Lots of 

Emilyxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Thinking of you Lilly

Sending love and hugs your way

Dee
xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Lilly & Justin,

Our thoughts, prayers and positive vibes are all with you - sorry to hear you are going through more tough stuff right now.

Love,

Sue xxxxxx


----------



## Harts (Sep 8, 2004)

Lilly,

Thinking of you hun. you are in my thoughts and prayers.

lots of love,

Hartsxxx


----------



## catsnewb (Oct 25, 2004)

Lilly my thoughts are with you and DH at this awfull time  

Lisa x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Awwwww Lily

I hope your feeling better soon. So sorry your having to go though all this. You dont deserve it.
Make sure you get plenty of rest wish i could do somethig to help.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Lilly. All my thoughts and prayers are with you and Justin right now. Take care. Love Rachel x x x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Lilly sweetheart -  on top of everything else, that can't be right.  I'm so sorry, thinking of you loads
  
Claire xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thinking of you Lily xxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Lilly and Justin
I am sorry I never psted yesterday, but I am pleased I spoke to you.

Please take care, you have been through so much,I hope you get some news soon

You know I am here for you always

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ive just seen this message - Thanks for letting us know Shezza.

Lilly - Im thinking of you hun, Take care, and Justin too. 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Gill (Mar 24, 2002)

Lilly - Thinking of you. Hope you are better soon.

Gill x


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Lilly

I hope you are ok and that you get better soon.

Take Care,

Purpleal


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Thank you all so much for your prayers and shezza thanks for posting hun good news thank god all bloods are clear so next thing is a scan with next af to check cysts and if not gone will be ut on the pill fopr a few months to see what it will do for them im so happy i dont have to go into hospital just yet again girls thanks so much for prayers and thoughts you are all wonderful 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

You are very welcome Lilly sweetheart!!  

So glad that all your bloods are ok 

Good luck with the next scan, here's hoping that the cysts are clearing up !!!

Loads of love

Shezza 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya Lilly

I am pleased that the bloods are all ok

I hope that the cysts clear up for you

We are all here for you sweetie

I hope that things settle for you really soon

Lots of love hugs and prayers

Emily and Tiggerxx*


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Lilly,

So glad your bloods are clear, and also hoping everything settles down for you as soon as possible..

Love Kelly xx


----------

